# My Biggest Ash!



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Party D4


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Very Nice Alex.

You must have been doing the :banana::flypig::chk dance trying to keep that baby on there!! :laugh:


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Very nice. The flowers in the background in the first pic is a nice touch. Is that a walker in the background of the 2nd pic, though? Or something else? eep:


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Now thats a long ash. thanks for the pictures


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

That is a seriously long ash! I love em, when they hang on for dear life.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Torqued said:


> Very nice. The flowers in the background in the first pic is a nice touch. Is that a walker in the background of the 2nd pic, though? Or something else? eep:


Ha! It's one of those shower chair things for the balance challenged. My gf'f grandma has been staying with her since she got in a bad car accident.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome Pic Alex. That's some great ash on a cuban!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Great looking Boom tool!


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

sckfck said:


> Ha! It's one of those shower chair things for the balance challenged. My gf'f grandma has been staying with her since she got in a bad car accident.


LOL. At least it's just a chair. I thought it might be one of those toilet seats for old people.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice pictures Alex and I believe it was a very terrific smoke.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice Ash


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Torqued said:


> LOL. At least it's just a chair. I thought it might be one of those toilet seats for old people.


That would be a really high toilet seat. SPLASH!! lol


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I sit on my biggest ASH... LOL LOL :shocked:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Alex, every time I try to keep an ash going it falls straight in my lap! Every time.


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice pictures. Very impressive!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Had an Ave Maria Ark of the Covenant that held on almost til the end last njight. Maybe just a little shorter than yours. No photos, was at a bbq.


----------



## Humastronaut (Aug 21, 2011)

Impressive


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice! I always get a little bummed when I got a Mad Ash brewing and I somehow mess it up.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I had a short story past the band before it fell yesterday. 

yours is way longer though. nice ash


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Very nice. Must be a great stick.


----------

